# Mit ODBC auf Debian->MySql zugreiffen?



## Gudy (28. November 2004)

Hi, ich verzweifel hier langsam, ich möchte gern von meinem XP Rechner über das Netzwerk auf die MySql datenbank auf meinem Debian rechenr zugreiffen.

XP Rechner
Firwall aus
ODBC Driver 3.51

Debian
Mysql läuft, kann über PhPMAdmin zugreiffen, es gibt nur einen user 
% username PW
habe auch die libmyodbc (2.50.39-3) installiert.

so langsam weiss ich nicht mehr woran es liegen kann.
Wenn ich den Debian rechner scanne ist der Port 3306 nicht als open gekennzeichnet, aber ich weiss leider nicht warum..?

hat vill jemand eine idee


THX


----------



## Neuk (28. November 2004)

In der /etc/mysql/my.cnf musst du 
	
	
	



```
skip_networking
```
 herausnehmen (ein Kommentarzeichen davorsetzen), da hier aus Sicherheitsgründen auf die Netzwerkfähigkeit von MySQL verzichtet wird.
Dann startest du den MySQL Server neu (als root):

```
/etc/init.d/mysql restart
```
Jetzt solltest du Netzwerkzugriff auf deinen MySQL Server haben.


----------



## Gudy (28. November 2004)

@Neuk
isch könnt kotzen!
habe da 4 Stunden dran rumgebastelt und das einziege was fehlte war ein # man man man das hättest du ja mal früher sagen können! ;-)

aber trotz allem vielen danke

CU


----------

